# Solved: missing command interpreter



## thymekiller (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm working on an HP pavilion, running win98 se, for a friend of mine who works in real estate. Her granddaughter enjoyed downloading music, and games, until one day the computer would no longer boot. I brought it home, and turned it on, and tried to boot. No luck-it goes thru all boot devices, and then says "invalid system disk. Replace and strike any key". Checked the CD drives and the floppy drive for disks-nothing. Since she never made a boot disk, I went hunting and downloaded a few different 98se boot disks, put them on floppy and tried to boot. Every one of them returned the same message-"Invalid system disk..." Tried booting into safe mode-I cant even pull that screen up!!! I tried downloading a bootable CD program, and running that, and that got me to a command prompt. I tried to sys c: from the bootable CD-that resulted in a bad command or file name error message. I put the boot floppy in and did a directory check of the floppy-all the files I need are there, but when I tried to sys c: from the A:\ prompt, then I recieve the message that we have a bad or missing command interpreter. Went googling for info on that, found I could try to copy the command.com file from the boot floppy, so I tried that. I got a "one file copied" message, pulled the floppy and rebooted. Still no luck. So then I tried to boot from the Win98se installation disk, and got myself back to a command prompt. I checked the c:\ directory, and found 3 command files...command.new, command.old, and command.com. Got one hell of a headache by now, so I am currently running a virus scan on the thing. I have many questions tho...what would cause it not to boot off of a floppy?? Why cant I get into safe mode?? Why are there 3 command files, and do I need them all, or should I delete all but the command.com one?? We are desperately trying to save her data, as this happened too quick to consider a backup. Is there anything else I can try?? Or does this look like a good time to buy a bigger hard drive?? The other thing I am curious about with this machine-in BIOS, the only hdd connected is set to be a slave drive. I know thats not right-could that have anything to do with this at all??? Also have played around with the boot options in BIOS-even to the point of disabling the ability to boot from the HDD-still didnt help. I'm researching a reinstall over the current one to save her data, but I'm not sure how much drive space she has left. What a mess...
thyme


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Enter the BIOS setup utiity by pressing F1 during startup, then F5 to load default values, save and exit. Try booting with a startup diskette. Make sure it is booting from the startup diskette. At the prompt type the following command and press Enter after each line:

Sys C:
Fdisk /MBR

Upon completion, remove the startup diskette and restart the computer.

Try the boot disk fom the following link:

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

If the downloaded bootdisk does not content utilities such as Format.com, Sys.com and other essentialls, scroll down on that page and you will find some of these essentials in another download.


----------



## thymekiller (Jan 29, 2004)

I did as instructed-there are now 5 different startup disk downloads in My Documents folder, and none of them work. This last time, all I recieved was an invalid system disk message again. I have tried starting with all of them-I either get the invalid sys disk message, or the "error reading drive A:-abort, retry, fail?" message. Virus scan complete-no viruses found. I have never run into a computer that wouldnt boot from a startup disk...


----------



## thymekiller (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok, I downloaded the bootdisk essintials disk, and tried rebooting-got the usual invalid system disk error. Went hunting again, and found an ISO image of a bootable CD, so I downlosded that, and rebooted. This time it came up like a normal startup disk, so I thought I'd try to sys c: from there. Didnt work-got an invalid function message, so I put the latest floppy disk in and changed drives, then did a DIR on A:, and it was showing all those utilities I so desperately need, so I again tried to sys c: from the A: prompt, and this time, it worked!! I pulled all the disks out, and rebooted. This time I got a glimpse of the Windows loading screen, then it took me to a c: prompt. And theres where I am now!!!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Ok, but you didn't receive the invalid disk. Lets replace the MSDOS.SYS file. Copy and paste the following text in bold into a Notepad document:

*[Paths]
WinDir=c:\windows
WinBootDir=c:\windows
HostWinBootDrv=c

[Options]
Bootdelay=1
BootMulti=1
BootGUI=1
DoubleBuffer=1

;
;The following lines are required for compatibility with other programs.
;Do not remove them (MSDOS.SYS needs to be >1024 bytes).
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxa
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxb
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxc
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxd
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxe
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxf
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxg
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxh
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxi
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxj
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxk
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxm
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxn
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxo
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxp
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxq
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxr
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxs
AutoScan=1
WinVer=4.10.2222
BootMenu=0*

Save this file as MSDOS. It will be saved as MSDOS.txt. Copy this file into the startup floppy disk. Once you have booted the computer to a command prompt, insert the floppy, type the following and press Enter after each line:

C:
cd\
attrib -s -h -r MSDOS.SYS
Del MSDOS.SYS
Copy A:\MSDOS.txt
Ren MSDOS.txt MSDOS.SYS
attrib +s +h +r MSDOS.SYS

Reboot without the Floppy and CD.


----------



## thymekiller (Jan 29, 2004)

may seem dumb, but do I copy the part where it says "the following lines...etc."? I know I need to copy the lines themselves, but do I copy that part too?? Hope that doesnt seem to be too dumb a question...


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Only the text in Bold will be Copied and Pasted into a notepad document. Nothing else. Highlight that text and right click on the highlighted text, select Copy. Open a Notepad document. Right click on the document and select Paste. Save the file as MSDOS.


----------



## thymekiller (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok, did all that-except I couldnt get it off the three boot floppies I tried-I wound up burning that file to the boot CD, and changing A:\ to X:\ in your instructions. Removed disks, rebooted, and for a moment there, I thought it was loading, then the dreaded BSOD popped up. "An exception OE has occurred at 0028:C0031C6C in VxD --- blah blah...", and I tried the press any key, but it blue-screened me again. I did the ctrl-alt- del thing, and got to the safe mode screen. I chose safe mode, and immediately blue-screened again... this time it said: "A fatal OE has occurred at 16DF:000014E3. The current application will be terminated." I appreciate all your help, because altho it isnt fixed, its sure alot closer than it was whe I started on it. Now at least I can access the startup menu, and maybe try a step-by-spet confirmation. Any ideas as to what I should and shouldnt let load??


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Fatal Exceptions are mainly due to bad memory modules. When the OE Exception in VXD occurs, where is that exception is being called from?

Try the following at the MSDOS command prompt:

C:
cd\
cd Windows
cd Command
Scanreg /Fix

Upon completion, restart the computer.


----------



## thymekiller (Jan 29, 2004)

That exception is being called from 0028:c025d22c in VXD. I tried running scanreg /fix, and it said it was repairing the system.dat file. When it was done, I rebooted, and its still the same...also I found out that someone had tried to reinstall Windows on this computer...they got to a certain point, then recieved the message that there wasnt enough space to install Windows, and setup was terminated. Could this be part of the problem?? And if so, is there a way to fix that without losing any data on the drive??


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes it could as Windows will attempt to install in a directory , other than C:\Windows. You will need to find-out how many Windows Directories are present in the computer. the following command will help at the C:\ prompt:

Dir Windows*.*

Directories are ussualy marked as in MSDOS. Windows will attempt to install in directories such as Windows.000, Windows.001, Windows.002, .... and so forth.

Also, lets find out if the installation files are in the computer. At the C:\ prompt type the following and press Enter after each line:

Dir precopy*.* /s
Dir Win98_46.cab /s

Let me know where these files are located. It will be displayed on screen.

Let me also know if you have the Product Key. You may need to reinstall Windows.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

VXD error are due to hardware issues. Since the floppy disk drive seems to be malfunctioning, to test if the disk drive is the cause on this error, open the console and disconnect both the power and ribbon cable from the floppy disk drive and test the computer without it.


----------



## thymekiller (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok, I unplugged the floppy drive, and I am still recieving the BSOD "A fatal OE exception has occurred at 16DF:000014E3. The current application will be terminated." This happens when I try to start in safe mode. I rebooted, and tried starting it normally. I still got the BSOD, but this time the fatal OE exception occurred at 1697:000014E3. My friend just brought me a new 160 GB hard drive to install, and I think I'm going to install an operating system on it and trry to recover her files off the old one. I'm beginning to think its not fixable.


----------



## thymekiller (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so embarrassed...I completely missed your post # 11. Will gather that information, and then post back. Thanks for being so very helpful!!!


----------



## thymekiller (Jan 29, 2004)

After typing dir windows*.*, I got this message:

Windows 
0 files 0 bytes
1 DIR 60, 674, 048 bytes free

After typing dir precopy*.* /s, I got this:

Directory of C:\windows\alluse~1\applic~1\micros~1\mmoney\11.0\dynupd~1
precopy 
0 files 0 bytes
directory of c:\windows\system
precopy 
0 files 0 bytes

after typing dir win98_46.cab /s, I get:

directory of c:\
file not found

I have a Win98se installation disk and an HP recovery disk, but I havent run across the product key yet. Can the recovery disk be used on a new hard drive??


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

It could be due to bad memory modules. See if you can replace the modules. The error is definitely hardware related. You may receive the error message, even if you attempt to reinstall.

If you have devices such as, a Network PCI Card, or a PCI MODEM, disconect these devices and test. The problem could be one of these devices, including your memory modules.


----------



## thymekiller (Jan 29, 2004)

Finally decided to install a new drive as master. Installation went well, until I found out that I didnt have the product key code. Is there a way to get it off the old hard drive?? So far, I have only been able to access the old drive by installing another old hard drive with Windows already loaded. But I can access it. Can that product key code be pulled from there like that?? This is an OEM disk for this computer, but the key code sticker has been removed. Any ideas??


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

I know it's too late for what I'm about to say and the coincidence is just that.

A few months ago I cold booted an HP Pav. running W98se that was about 3 1/2yrs old that belonged to my son.
Got Invalid system disk etc.error.{no floppy or cd in a drive}.

Since he had be away for about month and the pute had been off, I immediately replaced the Bios/cmos battery as I luckily had a spare. I did it quickly so as to not to loose settings.

Bingo! it booted and has been running ever since and in fact better than ever.

Even with a new pute you have no idea how "old" the battery is.

If you doubt what I'm saying just google "weak Bios battery or weak cmos battery" and be prepared to understand that even the experts guess at what problems this causes! Anything from time clock loss, lockups, error messages of all kinds, to complete failure! 

These batteries in "most cases" are cheap and easy to replace. In some cases you have to know your Bios settings just to be safe. Usually if you do it quickly the system circuit capacitors will continue to discharge and hold the cmos settings.

So as a heads up on this situation , take the time to replace the battery so you won't have it as a concern later.

Hope all goes well for ya. :up:


----------



## thymekiller (Jan 29, 2004)

I installed a new CMOS battery, as I am aware of the trouble it can cause...(3 years ago, my aincent IBM decided it didnt have a hard drive anymore-2 frustrating weeks later, I found out about the CMOS battery, and that fixed it), however, that didnt help at all. I suspect hard drive issues, because I can put in any other hard drive with an OS installed, and it will work. Thats all besides the point. Is there any way to recover my product key code from this drive?? I can access it as a slave drive. and I really need it to finish installing Win 98SE on the new drive. I have the OEM disk, just not the code.


----------



## thymekiller (Jan 29, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If you have not format, place the HDD as Master in a computer and boot with a startup diskette compatible with the OS installed. At the prompt type the following and press enter:

C:\Windows\Command\Find /I "Productkey" C:\Windows\System.dat


----------



## thymekiller (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks so much for all your help. I was able to retrieve the product key, and the install went well. I'm still not really sure what the issue was with her original hard drive, but now its installed as a slave drive, and I'm having no BSOD, or any other messages. I'm now off to reinstall drivers and such. Again, many thanks.
thyme


----------

